# Sound off: new home page



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm sure Austin will like some feedback and I'm not too bashful to get it started.

I'm not really digging the new home page.  The topics seem to be entirely random and a little less than my OCD can handle in the layout.  Now I got to go change my browser settings to open to the new forum page and then change my favorites on my computer, tablet and phone.

Speaking of tablet and phone: the new forum page messed up my phone viewing.  Now the recent threads list is on the right, out of view and makes phone viewing more difficult (I do 90% of my HMEMing on my phone).

I realize you can't make every one happy and newbs need the home page.  Not to mention the home page may hinder some that are not here for the right reasons.  I can set links and favorites around that but... put the recent threads back on the top left please!


----------



## dreeves (Jul 29, 2013)

It sucks. Put it back. This is going to push me away from what was a great site. 

Dave


----------



## Sshire (Jul 29, 2013)

I just change my link to 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/forum.php


----------



## kjk (Jul 29, 2013)

I always link directly to "today's posts"

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/search.php?do=getdaily


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jul 29, 2013)

The home page is for people who don't know about the site. We know where the forums are and that's not changed. I did like seeing the recent posts on the top, but recently got into the habit of clicking "today's posts" when checking in because post traffic is sometimes greater than that list. I'm sure he's working on getting the topics on the home page relevant to piquing interest of passers by and those who visit less often. Every active forum I visit has something like this. The forums I participate in, I just go directly to the forum or sub forum.

I don't use a tablet or phone though.

Greg


----------



## starnovice (Jul 29, 2013)

I really preferred the list on the left and was going to request that it be made longer.  One of the features I liked was an entry would gray out after I read it until a new posting was made.  This Newest Threads list doesn't do anything for  me. The other thing I really liked about the list on the left side was that it took me to the first entry that I had not read.  Today's Posts does not do that without having to click another button.


----------



## Admin (Jul 29, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> I'm sure Austin will like some feedback and I'm not too bashful to get it started.



I very much appreciate it. Thank you for starting this thread. 



jwcnc1911 said:


> I'm not really digging the new home page.  The topics seem to be entirely random and a little less than my OCD can handle in the layout.  Now I got to go change my browser settings to open to the new forum page and then change my favorites on my computer, tablet and phone.



I actually selected the content based on popularity. Mods and admins can add to the front page, which once everyone starts participating in this selection it will refine itself.  



jwcnc1911 said:


> Speaking of tablet and phone: the new forum page messed up my phone viewing.  Now the recent threads list is on the right, out of view and makes phone viewing more difficult (I do 90% of my HMEMing on my phone).



Do you use the ap or a browser? 



jwcnc1911 said:


> I realize you can't make every one happy and newbs need the home page.  Not to mention the home page may hinder some that are not here for the right reasons.  I can set links and favorites around that but... put the recent threads back on the top left please!



The recent threads is part of a larger system that improves the functionality of the site. I explained more here. 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f27/disabling-sidebar-21421/#post227835



dieselpilot said:


> The home page is for people who don't know about the site. We know where the forums are and that's not changed. I did like seeing the recent posts on the top, but recently got into the habit of clicking "today's posts" when checking in because post traffic is sometimes greater than that list. I'm sure he's working on getting the topics on the home page relevant to piquing interest of passers by and those who visit less often. Every active forum I visit has something like this. The forums I participate in, I just go directly to the forum or sub forum.
> 
> I don't use a tablet or phone though.
> 
> Greg



Like I said, once the other mods and admins start in helping int he selection process it will start being more relevant.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 29, 2013)

Austin said:


> Do you use the ap or a browser?



I use the browser set to request desktop site.  I use a very large phone (LG Intuition).

I use the browser because the ap (as of last use - several weeks ago) does not display all the threads.  There were several I was trying to follow and the ap only displays certain threads.

I do not want to disable the sidebar... I want it back at top left.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 29, 2013)

Maybe I'm getting old and don't like change, but I prefer the old setup, sorry.


----------



## aonemarine (Jul 30, 2013)

dreeves said:


> It sucks. Put it back. This is going to push me away from what was a great site.
> 
> Dave


 
Feeling the same.
  The other Dave


----------



## BrianS (Jul 30, 2013)

I miss the sidebar on the left, I found that really handy, but maybe that's just me...


----------



## Lawijt (Jul 30, 2013)

Please , put the old forum back.


----------



## dmac (Jul 30, 2013)

Give it time guys. I miss the side bar on the left but will soon get used to using "new posts" at the top.

The other, other Dave.


----------



## Swifty (Jul 30, 2013)

No one likes change, I was certainly use to the other forum set out and a bit lost with the new one. Despite this, I will give it some time to see how it pans out.

Paul.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 30, 2013)

I find now how much i valued the bold print for unread posts that changed to regular font once read.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jul 30, 2013)

Tinkerer58 said:


> Maybe I'm getting old and don't like change, but I prefer the old setup, sorry.



Yep I feel the same.
early days yet, I'm sure it will come good.
Also missing the sidebar (recent posts) 

Baz.


----------



## Admin (Jul 30, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> I use the browser set to request desktop site.  I use a very large phone (LG Intuition).
> 
> I use the browser because the ap (as of last use - several weeks ago) does not display all the threads.  There were several I was trying to follow and the ap only displays certain threads.
> 
> I do not want to disable the sidebar... I want it back at top left.



I'm working on getting a new ap to market. The system we'r eon stopped providing tech support. 




Tinkerer58 said:


> Maybe I'm getting old and don't like change, but I prefer the old setup, sorry.



I'm hearing that, but there is a greater functionality with this than before. All the same features are here, but in a different place with some new ones added. 

I will say it again. This change was not done for the mere sake of change, but is a larger part of a program that allows greater functionality, greater security, and a cleaner operation. It also allows us to upgrade the software more thoroughly without down time. 

I would not have done this if there was not a reason for it.


----------



## MachineTom (Jul 30, 2013)

I found the new Home Page fine for someone coming to the site for the first time, those of us that are members set up their browser to go to the page they like to enter first.

Keep 'er going...


----------



## ConductorX (Jul 30, 2013)

dreeves said:


> It sucks. Put it back. This is going to push me away from what was a great site.
> 
> Dave



Ditto,  I am lost.  I tried turning off the new threads on the right and it doesn't work.  Once I read a thread the Newest thread display would change it from bold so I knew I read it. 

The right side box is so big now I only see part of the title.  

Thanks for the soap box.
"G"


----------



## tornitore45 (Jul 30, 2013)

!!!



 

Join Date: Jul 2008
Posts: 500 
Liked 48 Times on 37 Posts
Likes Given: 9









It sucks. Put it back. This is going to push me away from what was a great site. 




> It sucks. Put it back. This is going to push me away from what was a great site.


 
Could not have said it better myself.

I used to like the side panel with all the thread updates since my last visit.
Now I have to flip between the main page and the forum page.

Can not find the category pages  Questions Blunder materials etc.


----------



## tornitore45 (Jul 30, 2013)

I do NOT believe the generally negative reception of the changes is due to "Change Reject Syndrome" of which we are all prone in some measure.

The new format has a genuine loss of functionality.
Functionality can only be defined and appreciated by those that use the forum, each in his/her particular ways.

If true improvement is sought, then the best way is to address the list of complaints/suggestion generated by the old format, assuming that there were any.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 4, 2013)

I do not like the new format. I prefer the old format.---Brian Rupnow


----------

